# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Truyện hài ngắn

## lehniemtin

*Bia ôm*

Một anh nông dân vào quán bia ôm. Sợ đắt tiền anh ta gọi:

- Chủ quán, cho 2 suất bia không ôm

- Anh yên tâm ở đây chúng tôi không tính tiền ôm

- Vậy thì cho 2 suất ôm không bia!!


*
Nghĩ kĩ rồi*

Trời nóng, Nam đến nhà Hùng thấy Hùng đang đắp chăn đọc sách

- Trời nóng thế này mà cậu vẫn còn đắp cái chăn chiên này lên đc à?

- Tớ nghĩ kỹ rồi, chăn bông còn nóng hơn ấy chứ

- ...

----------


## saomai84

Mình đang mệt đọc mẩu truyện hài này buồn cười quá hết mệt luôn. hiii

----------


## heocoi

Hi, anh nông dân này thông minh như Trạng Tí !!!   :Big Grin:

----------

